

Leading causes of death by age group, United States [chart] - _delirium
http://www.cdc.gov/injury/Images/LC-Charts/10lc%20-%20By%20Age%20Group%202006-7_6_09.jpg

======
_delirium
I also found the leading causes of nonfatal injury hospital visits
interesting: [http://www.cdc.gov/injury/Images/LC-
Charts/10lc%20-%20Nonfat...](http://www.cdc.gov/injury/Images/LC-
Charts/10lc%20-%20Nonfatal%20Injury%202007-7_6_09.jpg)

